# Why don't you load your own ammunition?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm posting this here as I assume more non-reloaders would be here.

The question: Why don't you reload?

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Several reasons

1) Bad luck w/ prev reloads - caused a gun to jam and blew up a Glock 17 barrel

2) Cost - Not worth it for 9mm ammo

3) Don't feel like it is worth my time

4) Not sure if it is true - but I am allergic to dust, and I prev had someone tell me that its not a good think for people w/ allergies/asthma...


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Most fun there is next to Shooting. Makes you feel twice as good when you can knock out the bulls eye with your own loads :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck,

I'm not trying to persuade you to start, but was it YOUR handload that blew up the gun?

And I've seen auto-loaders blow up with factory and/or surplus ammunition. Its the nature of the beast with thin, unsupported chamber areas. Most auto loaders function best with quick or rapid burning powders, which generate higher initial chamber pressures.

As to dust generation, I would imagine SHOOTING generates more dust than reloading.

True, not many 9mm shooters are interested in accuracy, as its not a long-range or target cartridge.

Your points are well taken.

Bob Wright

P.S. Would you mind casting your vote?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I just ran a few figures on 9mm components. and 115 gr FMJ Remington bullets would run appz. $2.35/per 50 rounds, primers .90/50, and $1.00 for powder, comes to $4.25 per box. Somebody posted a price of $5.48/box, or saving $1.23 per box. If you only shoot 5000 rounds in a year you've saved $123.00. If you're like me, you go through between 8,000 ~ 10,000 rounds in a year's time.

So, even with 9mm there is some savings.

And, I can't buy a better round than I can load.

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I voted and saw that I was the only vote. Hmmm.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, it was my ex-father-in-laws rounds. But, I just avoid all reloads after that. Prior to the squib, the rounds made the gun jam all the time too.

I can buy rounds of 9mm for $4.86 a box - I'm not really interested in reloading, devoting the space for it, putting up the upfront money and/or the time. But, I appreciate that everyone has their interests. 

It's kind of like me going to the raneg every 2-3 weeks. I can get a 1 year membership to the indoor range for $300 a year (yea, that is damn high), or pay $10 per visit. With the membership, I would get any gun rentals free instead of paying $5 per gun.

But ya know what - I can pay the $10 every 2-3 weeks out of house money and have no problem. A $300 payment at 1x would cause issues w/ my wife, and I would have to sell a gun or use money that I would put towards a new gun - hence, "my money." 

The reloading is kind of the same issue, even if I were interested in it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*I reload.*

Shipwreck sorry to hear about the hay fever. I feel for you as I have emphysema my self. It's hard to do anything when you can't breath. I haven't been reloading that long but I can't say that it has ever caused me any problems. Ka-Booms happen most of the time from a double charge of power. Just something to think about. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

I already have an adult friend in my town who reloads my brass/hulls for me. I would like to get into reloading s a fun new hobby.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I don't reload for handguns........ for range practice....... if I shot alittle more...... maybe. 

I do reload for my shotguns..... And I reload for my Hunting Rifle Loads... where accuracy and performance is required.


----------

